# The new Nissan Qashqai



## petercanston (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey guys, I found some really nice pictures of the new Nissan Qashqai+2 , you should check it out . 
*Nissan Qashqai*

Post your own pictures below if you have some , that would be great!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

That thing looks like a Mercedes M class


----------



## Lilipealea (May 5, 2010)

I have driven the older Qashqai (called the Dualis in Australia) and really like it: comfortable, a perfect size for me, looks great and the *new *styling is really appealing, however, we are pretty frustrated by the lack of a diesel in Australia. So many other brands are producing diesels here for the market and I heard a radio show the other day talking about the low uptake of hybrids and the massive growth in sales of diesels (on 774 radio) here. I think Nissan are dropping the ball on this, as other brands are racing to get diesels out to compete in the same marketplace. The other really odd aspect of all of this is that I have read that they think there's no real demand for diesel - but in Australia, you can't even send Nissan an email asking about it, you have to either contact a dealer or write them a snail mail. Pretty odd and not what a consumer expects in 2010, I reckon! 
How long should I put off purchasing a new car, when I can't get what I really want (a diesel Dualis) because Nissan won't say 'when'?? I am prepared to sit and wait and hope that my old car keeps going...:lame:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're disappointed with diesel offerings there? Pshh, don't even start.

only have diesels available in full size trucks, VW Jetta/golfs, and mercedes and bmw's. No other common cars. No nissans, no toyotas, nothing. IT sucks. The only really good diesels are high end luxo cars. The new jetta TDI motor has all sorts of funky issues.


----------



## jackmine (Feb 4, 2011)

*Dualis 2008 ti handbook*

Hi guys,
1st posting on the forum today,
Have just got myself a Dualis 2008 ti today, but it did not come with a handbook so i do not know how to sync the bluetooth with my mobile.
Any ideas? also anyone know where i can pick up a handbook for this model without paying dealership prices?.


----------



## Jenny2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Peter, first time seen.. good model. its so simple & supp..


----------

